
Simple is Marketable - joshuacc
http://andrewchenblog.com/2011/07/08/simple-is-marketable/
======
hongquan
Was advising a startup yesterday and all I did was cut the fat and distill
their product vision. They felt it was helpful but they had already done all
the work. Just a matter of adding focus. Great post (as usual) from Andrew
Chen.

------
trbecker
True. See also: Paradox of choice and Paralysis by analysis.

------
rohit_x_
perhaps time for a new descriptive term = MSP = Minimally Simplest Product a
la MVP

